# OFRF Gear 24mm RTA



## CaliGuy

Check out this *GEAR RTA* by OFRF Technologies (China)
I came across this RTA via Rip Trippers Instagram post, he should have a review up soon.

Design and Concept is very similar to the Dovape Freedom RTA that I always wanted to try out.It’s a ultra low profile RTA with a single coil deck, short and narrow domed chamber that could potentially be onpar with RDA flavour.

Unlike the Dovape Freedom RTA this GEAR RTA comes in all the Colours, decent juice capacity plus it has a narrow 510 diameter chimney with 510 Drip Tips.

Parameters
Size: 24mm x 24.6ml Tall
Material: SS316 (6 Colors Available)
E-juice Capacity: 2.3ml Standard Glass + 3.5ml Bubble Glass

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Finally a review on this tank. Could be the perfect “shorty” single coil tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

I'm sorry but I don't believe a word out of that idiots mouth ..... salesman and not a reviewer ....

P.S it does look like an interesting tank though ... see you get mesh coils for it as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Daniel said:


> I'm sorry but I don't believe a word out of that idiots mouth ..... salesman and not a reviewer ....
> 
> P.S it does look like an interesting tank though ... see you get mesh coils for it as well



First look at the tank and yes I agree in taking Rip Tripper with a pinch of salt. Still a interesting looking tank and it’s single coil.

The OFRF Mesh Coil are not for this tank, meant to use with other Mesh Coil tanks like the Wotofo Profile RDA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy




----------



## CaliGuy

Some good pros & cons feedback from SMM. 

The more I see this tank the more I want it. A RDA sized RTA on a mini mod, oh yes please.


----------



## Pixstar

If it's anything like the Dovape Freedom RTA it's a winner in the flavour department with the added capacity of the tiny 3,5ml Bubble Tank.
From the reviews I've seen it looks promising. Daniel from DJLSB Vapes has also reviewed it and loved it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tayden Pillay

Daniel said:


> I'm sorry but I don't believe a word out of that idiots mouth ..... salesman and not a reviewer ....
> 
> P.S it does look like an interesting tank though ... see you get mesh coils for it as well



Check out djlsb he did a review on it

Totally in agreement with rip trippers. However he has a good camera.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ill rather wait for the new Wotofo Serpent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Daniel said:


> I'm sorry but I don't believe a word out of that idiots mouth ..... salesman and not a reviewer ....
> 
> P.S it does look like an interesting tank though ... see you get mesh coils for it as well



Grimm Green is raving about it "almost flawless"

Agreed regarding Rip.

Any local retailers have stock?


----------



## CaliGuy

CMMACKEM said:


> Grimm Green is raving about it "almost flawless"
> 
> Agreed regarding Rip.
> 
> Any local retailers have stock?


One of the vendors I know is waiting for some samples to arrive for testing before opening for orders. 

Should be a good tank, the size is what intrigues me the most.


----------



## waja09

I know Vapehyper has stock of this RTA. They had just uploaded it in there site about 2 hours ago 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima

I am intrigued as to why you would want this above an RDTA with similar capacity?

It looks damn nice though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Vilaishima said:


> I am intrigued as to why you would want this above an RDTA with similar capacity?
> 
> It looks damn nice though.



For me it’s the size and dimension, basically the height of a RDA 24mm x 24mm.

If it has good airflow and flavour that’s a bonus too.


----------



## Vilaishima

CaliGuy said:


> For me it’s the size and dimension, basically the height of a RDA 24mm x 24mm.
> 
> If it has good airflow and flavour that’s a bonus too.



So is is the same height as a 2ml Wasp Nano RDTA and 2mm wider. I am wondering why you would want an RTA above an RDTA if their size and capacity is so similar.


----------



## CaliGuy

Vilaishima said:


> So is is the same height as a 2ml Wasp Nano RDTA and 2mm wider. I am wondering why you would want an RTA above an RDTA if their size and capacity is so similar.


Not a huge fan of RDTA’s and the wasp Nano is 22mm. Awesome tank though just not what I’m after. 

The GEAR has a certain aesthetics to it that I want for one of my setups. Plus it hold 3.5ml with the smoke bubble glass.


----------



## CaliGuy

My GEAR RTA has arrived. This tank is tiny, looks even better in real life.

Going to throw a build in and let you know what I think.

As a size comparison and placed it next to the Recurve. For me it looks super cool with the bubble glass.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DougP

Jai Haze gave it a 9.2 which is the highest he has given something 
He is raving about it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Jai Haze gave it a 9.2 which is the highest he has given something
> He is raving about it



Gonna have to give it a try, i said i wont buy anymore hype train tickets but one more couldn’t hurt right?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DougP

I have the SMM mini and they recon this one beats this hands down so my bank card is itching


----------



## CaliGuy

Okay so my first impressions of this tank are...it’s a warm vape at 38w, not hot, just the coil is so close to your mouth like a RDA. Bottom airflow RDA’s are usually warm for me too.

Might need to play around with a different coil, got a Alien 3*28/36 3mm @ 0.30 ohm. Brought it down to 30w and it’s cooled down and more inline with my kind of vape but at the expense of flavour. I think it would work better with a 2.5mm coil.

Have the coil fairly low, will play around with coil height on the next refill.

Airflow is just perfect for me, not to loud, very smooth and semi restricted. My sweet spot is halfway closed.

What about the flavour?
Well to compare it I setup my Wotofo Recurve RDA with the exact same coil and wick. Steam Masters Exclamation in both devices.

And...Flavour is good, think I could get it to be great with another coil. As a comparison I find the Exclamation in the Recurve to be slightly sweeter as the top note with more of a Lychee flavour coming through.

On the GEAR I get more Strawberry with the Ice as the top note. I put this flavour profile difference down to Bottom Airflow vs. Side Airflow. Also suspect the GEAR will be better suited for Deserts and Bakkery flavour as it’s a warmer vape with the current build.

I wanted this RTA for its looks, I know crazy right. Flavour can’t always be the only reason for purchasing vape gear, at least for me that is. It’s got flavour don’t get me wrong, but is it as good as say the QP Juggerknot Mini, I have to say No, not yet.

My initial score: 7/10
*Score updated to 8.5/10*
*New build*
Coil: Smilely Kumeenit #5 Framed Stapled Alien @ 0.40 ohm
Cotton: TFC Elite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the FOMO got to me... one on the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the FOMO got to me... one on the way!


Rob it would be good to get other opinions on this one. Different builds could be the ticket to unlocking the try potential of this RTA.

I’m enjoying it though, was worth it IMHO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Rob it would be good to get other opinions on this one. Different builds could be the ticket to unlocking the try potential of this RTA.
> 
> I’m enjoying it though, was worth it IMHO.



I wasn't gonna get it because I'm not a fan of small RTA's... but if Jai says he likens it to the Taifun then it must have really impressed him! I don't like the look of it either... but if it's a Chinese tank that has really good flavour then I need to play with it!


----------



## Rafique

CaliGuy said:


> Rob it would be good to get other opinions on this one. Different builds could be the ticket to unlocking the try potential of this RTA.
> 
> I’m enjoying it though, was worth it IMHO.


 I was interested in is whether it was better than the juggerknot, thanks. Waiting on comparison between the Juggerknot and elevate. 

@Rob Fisher, hows the elevate compared to the Juggerknot. Mines only coming tomorrow


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> I wasn't gonna get it because I'm not a fan of small RTA's... but if Jai says he likens it to the Taifun then it must have really impressed him! I don't like the look of it either... but if it's a Chinese tank that has really good flavour then I need to play with it!



Dibs lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> I was interested in is whether it was better than the juggerknot, thanks. Waiting on comparison between the Juggerknot and elevate.
> 
> @Rob Fisher, hows the elevate compared to the Juggerknot. Mines only coming tomorrow



I would say the Juggerknot Mini is the best of the bunch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rafique said:


> I was interested in is whether it was better than the juggerknot, thanks. Waiting on comparison between the Juggerknot and elevate.
> 
> @Rob Fisher, hows the elevate compared to the Juggerknot. Mines only coming tomorrow


@Rafique i decided to give the Elevate a skip, for no other reason then I was’nt digging the Matt coating plus I already have a excellent top airflow RTA.

At least Rob has confirmed that the Juggerknot Mini is ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

CaliGuy said:


> @Rafique i decided to give the Elevate a skip, for no other reason then I was’nt digging the Matt coating and I already have a excellent top airflow RTA.
> 
> At least Rob has confirmed that le Juggerknot Mini is ahead.



I take Robs word for it, only problem I have with the Juggerknot is the top fill. It's the only rta I use since I got it.

I do need another top fill rta and the elevate seems to be what I need, how's th OFRF rta on refill?

One common problem I always have with bottom airflow is leaking on refill.


----------



## CaliGuy

Rafique said:


> I take Robs word for it, only problem I have with the Juggerknot is the top fill. It's the only rta I use since I got it.
> 
> I do need another top fill rta and the elevate seems to be what I need, how's th OFRF rta on refill?
> 
> One common problem I always have with bottom airflow is leaking on refill.


So far no leaking on the OFRF Gear, it’s a GTA style deck and for me they tend to be less leaky.Refilled twice now, 228 puffs in and enjoying it. 

Top fill is good, has the largest fill ports I have every seen on a RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

CaliGuy said:


> So far no leaking on the OFRF Gear, it’s a GTA style deck and for me they tend to be less leaky.Refilled twice now, 228 puffs in and enjoying it.
> 
> Top fill is good, has the largest fill ports I have every seen on a RTA.



Will let you fiddle with it abit more and let me know, I haven't bought Vape gear in a while and the elevate just broke my record so if u intend of keeping it, il check which vendors stock it.


----------



## CaliGuy

I does need more figuring out. I know how the coil works that I have in there, going to play around with the wicking first, might have to much stuffed into the ports. Wicking is keeping up just fine, but you never know. Also want to try a 2.5mm Coil or a coil at 0.40 to 0.50 ohm.

I’ve changed to another non menthol fruity flavoured juice and must say it’s a whole bunch better on the flavour side now. Was expecting Ammit like flavour, similar style deck. Happy to reports that it is much much much better than the Ammit.

I’m really impressed with this little tank, it’s a keeper for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for your initial impressions and follow up commentary @CaliGuy 
I enjoy reading it
this kind of feedback helps a lot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Quick update on the GEAR RTA. Been using it for a few days now and can say I am totally impressed with this tank.

On my initial first impressions something was a little off as I wasn’t to happy with the vape I was getting and felt things could be improved. The vape did improve slightly once the new coil and wick had settled (Coil Factor Amplified Alien @ 0.30 ohm)

Yesterday I decided to pop in a Smilely Kumeenit #5 Framed Stapled Alien @ 0.40 ohm and rewicked with TFC Elite.




All I can say is WOW, that’s more like it. The flavour I’m getting off this RTA is excellent, especially on desert style eLiquids. Been vaping my favourite Mr Malts Flurry’s, a Chocolate Oreo Milkshake, flavour profile is inline with my RDA’s.

Wick ports on this tank are small, so don’t stuff to much cotton in there. Wicking keeps up just fine but find nicely thinned cotton ends is the way to go.

Have had no leaking on this tank what’s so ever, no issues with spit back, gurgling of any kind and you can push the wattage into the 50w range if that’s your cup of tea. 32w is my sweet spot with the current build.

3.5ml Bubble Glass is good for 100 puffs or so, not to bad and inline with other single coil RTA’s. It also uses up the last drop of eLiquid as the deck is very low to the base so cotton sucks it all up nicely.

I’ve decided to revise my *score* on this tank to *8.5/10
*
I would like to score it higher but for me a 9/10 or higher is reserved for very special Tanks that do everything right, especially how they vapes and feel on the draw, like a Dwarv DL (don’t own one but vaped on a few) or Skyfall RDA (Have one, my bench mark for a perfect vape)

Get the right build in the GEAR RTA and she purrs like a kitten.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

For what’s is worth, the GEAR RTA is not the next “hype” vape device.

Don’t get me wrong it is a great little tank, I would say get it if you’re looking for a solid single coil RTA, something low profile for a stealth setup and don’t mind the look of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The OFRF Gear is awesome... the flavour is the best by far between the Gear, Elevate and Kylin. I find the flavour is diluted by the massive amount of air with the Elevate and the Kylin II and the flavour with the Gear with the airflow 50% is spot on! I have only just built the Gear right now but can tell right away the flavour is great!

Changing the airflow and screwing the Gear together and taking apart is a bit painful and I had to use my rubber band to take it apart and I wish the bubble tank was clear but the flavour makes it a Chicken Dinner! I also wish it had a bigger juice capacity but the top fill is simple.

So of all the new tanks, the Gear is the best one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

While the Gear is pretty good it's still not a Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Gold sits nice on those white solar storms

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Glad you approve of the GEAR @Rob Fisher. Just a great commercial single coil RTA.

See you took my advise on the @smilelykumeenit Smilely Kumeenit #5 Framed Stapled Alien Coils, they are really nice in this RTA.

GEAR would look better on your Solar Storm with the straight glass , not a Dwarv by a long shot but still good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Is the wicking easy? or do I need a "Masters Degree" in wicking 


Dave


----------



## CaliGuy

@DaveH wicking is simple as can be, it’s a GTA style deck with roundish wick ports that you place the cotton into. 

Wicks are cut rather short as the distance from the deck to bottom of the juice well is not very deep. 

If you run into any issues building just ask here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

